# 1975 Johnson 25 Electric is having issues



## bribar98 (Oct 26, 2009)

I just got it out of the shop where he replaced a coil. Had it out on the water Saturday for about 5 hours and it ran great. Got back and got the motor flushed and headed home. About 30 minutes after running the fuel/carb line dry, I smelled something burning and could see smoke coming out of the cowling. I pulled the hot wire off the battery (in case it was an electrical short) and pulled the cowling. White smoke was coming out from under the flywheel. Mechanic says it needs a bunch of electrical stuff fixed and will cost another $250 to fix. My question to you guys would be, how reliable are these old motors? I already have $200 in repairs and I am looking at another $250 to get it running again. Would I just be better ooff to junk it and buy a newer motor? Thanks. I'm TexasRed, by the way. I'm out of Charleston, SC. Nice to meet all of you.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't junk it! If you don't have the desire to repair it yourself, sell it.
There are many who are looking for parts motors, and motors they can fix as a hobby.
Me, I'd rather have a newer more reliable outboard, but many like having an antique on the transom.
There's not all that much under the flywheel of that old outboard.
You could probably do the repair yourself.
Assuming that nothing was too corroded and snapped during disassembly.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

On a 1975 you are looking at an easy fix.

http://www.maxrules.com/fixtuneitup.html

The 15 HP uses a universal magneto and all of the parts are available to fix your engine.

I can't help, but wonder why you had power from the battery going under the flywheel? Is the engine an electric start or could it be a later model?

It is a simple job if you are comfortable with pulling the flywheel and replacing the key in the crankshaft during reassembly.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## bribar98 (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for the website Frank. The motor is an electric start model. I am guessing that since the mechanic already has it apart and the parts on order, I will let him handle it. After that I will give it a shot myself. I'm not a mechanic, but I am a smart as the average lab rat and can figure stuff out. Not to mention if I have too many issues, you guy are here to help. Right? Thanks for your valuable input guys. This thing has been a money pit (minor) since I bought it. Hopefully soon all of it's issues will have been addressed. For sure it will have an almost 100% new electrical system.


----------

